# Food Safety News Thu 11/14/2019



## daveomak.fs (Nov 14, 2019)

Food Safety News
Thu 11/14/2019 4:02 AM





Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 





















* Mother says son’s listeriosis death left ‘void’ in her life*
By Joe Whitworth on Nov 14, 2019 12:05 am A woman who lost her baby boy to the South African listeriosis outbreak has said the death left a void in her life. Innocentia Phaahla was pregnant at the time of her illness. In late November 2017 she was hospitalized and gave birth to a stillborn child before being discharged. She was readmitted to hospital...  Continue Reading



* World pork supply expert thinks African Swine Fever might have reached USA*
By Dan Flynn on Nov 14, 2019 12:04 am The confidence that existed only a few weeks ago about keeping North America free of the highly contagious African Swine Fever may not be holding up. African Swine Fever (ASF) is a highly contagious and deadly viral disease that threatens both domestic and wild pigs of all ages. Human health is not at risk from...  Continue Reading



* UK told about multiple EU illness clusters last year*
By News Desk on Nov 14, 2019 12:03 am Public Health England was informed of multiple European clusters of illness last year including Listeria and Salmonella in the Czech Republic, according to a recent report. The report summarizes activities of the United Kingdom’s national reference laboratory (NRL) for food microbiology from April 2018 to March 2019. Public Health England (PHE) provides this NRL for...  Continue Reading


* CDC recognizes new Washington state partnership as Center of Excellence*
By News Desk on Nov 14, 2019 12:01 am A partnership between Washington State Department of Health (DOH) and the University of Washington was selected as the nation’s newest Integrated Food Safety Center of Excellence (CoE) by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC). Each year, the CDC says about 48 million Americans are sickened by foodborne diseases; 128,000 are hospitalized and 3,000 die. Improving food safety,...  Continue Reading


* Almost one ton of chicken kababs recalled for not listing wheat on the label*
By News Desk on Nov 13, 2019 09:57 pm Santa Clara, CA-based Creative Food Processing has recalled approximately 1,941 pounds of raw chicken products due to misbranding and undeclared allergens, according to the U.S. Department of Agriculture’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS). The product contains wheat, a known allergen, which is not declared on the product label. The raw chicken skewers were produced...  Continue Reading


----------

